# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Linux Mint

## winfrieder

Bin ein Neuling!
Habe einen neuen Laptop mit Windows 11/64 Bit und insallierte erfolgreich Linux-Mint Cinamon auf eine Partition.
Jetzt startet Linux bis zum Willkomensbidschirm hoch und dann kann ich nur die Richtungstasten bedienen, sonst geht nichts.
Möchte Linux löschen und neu instaiiieren.

----------


## Schreibtroll

Du hast einen neuen Laptop mit W11. Wie neu? Evtl. mit "gefakter" NVIDIA-Grafikkarte?

Welche LM-Version? 19.*, 20.*, 21.*? Und woher bezogen?

----------

